# Pompano Surf Fishing



## JoshMc

Can anybody give me a rundown on surf fishing for pompano? How far out will I need to cast, what type of bait, setup, ect. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JoshMc

Sorry, thought I posted this in the Q & A section.


----------



## RockyTop

10-15 foot rod, wade out to the second sand bar to cast and walk back in with the bail open and set it when you get back on the beach. Sand Fleas are good bait. If you catch one make waste no time casting back out they are school fish where there is one there is more.


----------



## perculator

i'll be leaving for p-cola beach this weekend and will be doing some fishing. how far out and deep is the 2nd sandbar?


----------



## allen_perkinson

Rockies post is somewhat accurate, but you dont need the long rod, nor wading out to the second sand bar. Thats almost suicide at some beaches...

Iand others have had plenty of success using the standard 7-8 foot spin caster and a PVC stake. The lighter the tackle, the funner the fight...

As for the hook setup, you can use just about any type of single or double drop hook on about a 3-4 foot leader. I have attached a few pics that might help, hopefully you can make them out. The corkie on the hook line is optional. Sometimes i use one to keep the sand fleas from digging back into the sand when you have casted them out.Half hitch tackle in Destin and Navarre sell pompano rigs that work really well even when you hook into that bigger mystery fish. 

Just attach the swivel end to your main line and a pyramid weight at the bottom end. Depending on the surf or rip condition you will use anything from a 2 ounce to a 5 ounce weight. Keep in mind that if you are casting into water that is only a few feet deep, there wont be much you can do to hold the weight down regardless of how heavy it is. The surf will keep pushing it onto the beach. 

For bait, shrimp, sand fleas and small crabs work best for pomps but everything else out there will gobble it up too, so dont be suprised if you catch everything but pompano. Another good bet is a pompano jig. Something bright and attractive. Just cast it out into a hold and slowly work it back to you (jigging). You can even tip them with a bit of shrimp or a small sand flea. 

Well that is my 2 cents, but you really will have to go out and see what works for you. Talk to the guys out there fishing and see if they will forfiet any info. And if your fishing Navarre beach, look for a tall asian guy named Dave. He gave me a few good tips that i still use. He will normally be wearing chest high neopreans... Good luck, tight lines!










This is a single drop hook that was conveinently located in the back of my truck... its about a 3 foot leader (florocarbon) that has a barrel swivel kept in place towards the middle of the leader by two barrel swedges. From that swivel tie on a hook with about a foot or less of floro line and you should be good to go. For a double, just increase the main leader, and add a second drop hook.


----------



## konz

I usually cast one to the edge of the first bar and one in the first trough just a few feet off the beach (if there is one on the part of the beach you fish). I use a double drop rig and fresh shrimp or fleas.

Good luck!


----------



## JoshMc

Thanks for the info, and the pictures of the set-up. I'm glad that I don't have to have a 15footer or have to wade, because I'd rather do without both. Thanks again!


----------

